# A couple for the ladies



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

recently built a couple for ladies, both chose a fish wrap.

The pics really stink, but here they are.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Bet you had some satisfied women there 

Sweet looking rods.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

My girl would flip over that first one. 

I think we need to talk


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

SWEET! So are the rods, BTW! LOL


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

My daughter would flip. Sweet lookin colors tyere.


----------

